# Liga Privada UF-4



## BaconStrips

This morning I smoked the Liga Privada UF-4, This is one of the many Unico (Unique) series of the Liga Privada line. This review was done by me and is what i think of the cigar. I'd like to thank Buttstiches for generously sending this cigar to me straggling along with a 5 pack of L40s he sold me.

Cigar:Liga Privada UF-4
Size: 6 x 52 Toro
Wrapper: Connecticut River Valley Stalk Cut & Cured Sun Grown Habano
Cost: $12.95
Drinking: White coffee (Milk and Sugar)

Humidor conditions:
RH: 67%
Temp: 72 F (Texas)
Rest: 3 weeks (it had a short life...LOL)








Appearance:
This cigar features a beautiful reddish brown, oily and slightly toothy wrapper. There are a few small veins the cigar and it is very dense and heavy. It really looks great!

Pre-Light Draw:
A VERY rich tobacco accompanied by subtle sweet spice...very nice. Perfect draw resistance as well. I am VERY surprised at how dense this cigar it is, they manage to roll it so perfectly the draw is not effected. Well done DE...yet again!

First Light:
WOW!! Hello smoke! Holy crap this thing is pouring smoke off like a smoldering log. I am greeted with a nice oily leather smoke accompanied by a spicy finish. What a way to start things off!









First 1/3: 
Oily sweet leather smoke with a spice that packs a punch on the finish. The finish lingers in the mouth after each draw and remains until the next draw. About 1 inch in the spice punch stopped...almost immediately...and was replaced by a wonderful smooth cedar. The smoke is very rich, thick and smooth. The oily sweet smoke glazes though my nose leaving a touch of black pepper. As i continue into this first third the flavors keep morphing, the woody cedar sweetness is replaced by more of a coco sweetness. My tastebuds are going ballistic at this point, the smoke is very full bodied but is not gritty at all, it is so silky smooth. The retrohale is crazy good, so smooth and silky, it really brings out the best in this cigar. Every draw i take relaxes my body as the flavors just overwhelm me. What a START!









Second 1/3:
Coco steadily increases along with cedar and a bit of leather in the background as this cigar ramps up in sweetness. It eventually evolves into a wonderful milk chocolate, pairing beautifully with my white coffee (milk and sugar). There is still no punch to it, remains full bodied but no pepper or spice bite. About midway into the second third the burn began to run on one side. I tried to avoid touching it up so the flavors wouldn't be effected but eventually (picture) i had to put a torch on it. After the touch up, the burn caught back up and never came back. Towards the end of this third of the cigar a nutmeg finish revealed itself. Smoke output is still great and aside from the burn performance is great.









Final 1/3:
Maintaining the same flavors above into the final third is the wonderful milk chocolate and nutmeg finish. Smoke remains silky smooth and oily, a wonderful combination and i am really liking this cigar. As i reached the band of the cigar the smoke output dropped quickly as if the cigar wanted to put itself out, i puffed on it a few times to relight it and it came back to life. As i reach the end of this cigar the milk chocolate is fading off as the cedar takes the front seat. The nutmeg spice finish changes into a cinnamon spice finish, leaving a tingle on the lips and tongue. The cinnamon intensifies as i come closer this the end of this cigar and begins to become hot. I smoked this cigar down until my fingers were burning and it just became too hot to hold.

Burn and Ash:
The burn wasn't the best, it had a 1 inch run but was quickly fixed and at one point it tried to put itself out. The ash held on for the first this of the cigar and fell off in one chunk. After that the ash would break apart and fall of in small sections, towards the nub it also began to flower a little bit.

Smoke time:
1 hour 58 minutes

Final Thoughts:
Hands down my favorite Liga Privada, and one of my favorite cigars ever (thats quite a statement i know). The mixture of these flavors was wonderful, i couldn't ask for anything better. The price point is well worth it too, i just wish they were more available. Every time i took a draw from the cigar i was in awe at how good it was. I loved every minute of it, and i would love to have more of these. My advice to you is to locate on of these bad boys and smoke it. GREAT CIGAR!!

Hope you Enjoyed this review...keep your eyes peeled for another Liga Privada Unico review by Me. And if you haven't read my other reviews please do so and let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## buttstitches

Sweet stick, sweet review! Just wish they would release more of these :bowdown:


----------



## mrj205

buttstitches said:


> Sweet stick, sweet review! Just wish they would release more of these :bowdown:


+1 Million

One of my favorite releases in the line. Nice review Kevin!


----------



## BDog

One of the best sticks in the line for sure! :tu
Well put together review! If I had not smoked these into humidor extinction then I might have needed a review like this to give me a perspective on the stick.

I think I have a few left actually that are resting and Im on the hunt for more!


----------



## hawesg

Great review, I have one of these resting, I'm kicking myself, i had some in my cart when they were out and I hadn't hit the slope hard enough yet. I know better now.


----------



## shootinmatt

Awesome review! It suks I only have one now...


----------



## pavegunner69

Nicely done Kev! So when are you going to do a review on your favorite kind of bacon! Baahhh!


----------



## Cypress

I love reading your reviews.


----------



## Mr.Cam

Great Review Kev, I may have just decided on my B-Day smoke.


----------



## nikonnut

Great review, Kevin! Definitely one of my favorite LPs.


----------



## BaconStrips

Thank you all for the kind words, it makes me want to do more reviews since everyone seems to like them. Hopefully this weekend I'll have a new one up on another LP.


----------



## tntclip

love the stick,good job


----------



## Kingtut82

Nice review bro maybe one day when i get one from somewhere me you and matt can burn one at your place.
You need to do a review on that shark since you have another coming


----------



## shootinmatt

Kingtut82 said:


> Nice review bro maybe one day when i get one from somewhere me you and matt can burn one at your place.
> You need to do a review on that shark since you have another coming


Yeah whatever Bryan


----------



## Kingtut82

shut-up Matthew


----------



## shootinmatt

Kingtut82 said:


> shut-up Matthew


Joe wants to know if you're mad.


----------



## dscl

I really wish the Unico Series was easier to find :-(


----------



## Kingtut82

Lol i just saw that hell yea im mad


----------



## Sultansofsmoke

My buddy Mo started smoking there in Chicago and told me about them we have a local warehouse cigar shop in Tulsa that sells cigars by the box and they happened to have had a few so I picked up some of these. The 2nd best cigar I have ever had. If you want to enjoy your cigar until it is burning your fingers then buy these if u can get your hands on any. Nice thick smoke like the other Drew Estate stuff just an amazing line.


----------



## jp1979

Sultansofsmoke said:


> My buddy Mo started smoking there in Chicago and told me about them we have a local warehouse cigar shop in Tulsa that sells by the box and so I picked up a few of these. The 2nd best cigar I have ever had. If you want to enjoy your cigar until it is burning your fingers then buy these. I picked up another box the other day cause I have been going through them so fast. Nice thick smoke like the other Drew Estate stuff just an amazing line.


You probably mean the UF-13, I don't think there are any warehouse cigar shops in Tulsa that sell the UF-4


----------



## Sultansofsmoke

the new fogue warehouse had the UF-4 a few weeks ago it just opened maybe a month ago. Awesome shop with internet prices.


----------



## jp1979

Sultansofsmoke said:


> the new fogue warehouse had the UF-4 a few weeks ago it just opened maybe a month ago. Awesome shop with internet prices.


interesting, thought you could only get them at Casa de Montecristo in IL at the release party.


----------



## jp1979

Liga Privada UF-4 Returning for 2014 | halfwheel


----------



## Sultansofsmoke

The owner must have went to the event. We actually had a Drew Estate event the weekend before the one in Chicago and Mr Drew himself was in attendance once again.


----------



## jp1979

Sultansofsmoke said:


> The owner must have went to the event. We actually had a Drew Estate event the weekend before the one in Chicago and Mr Drew himself was in attendance once again.


Yeah, that time line doesn't add up, but whatever. Hope they were good.


----------



## Sultansofsmoke

My bad I didn't mean they sold the UF-4s by the box they just sell cigars by the box I fixed my post. Just a huge warehouse of cigars.


----------



## jp1979

I still think you smoked a UF-13, a few weeks ago the UF-4s were not released yet. The UF4 was released on Oct. 30th 10 days ago and is an in-store only at Casa.


----------



## Sultansofsmoke

jp1979 said:


> I still think you smoked a UF-13, a few weeks ago the UF-4s were not released yet. The UF4 was released on Oct. 30th 10 days ago and is an in-store only at Casa.


My brother is a member at Casa and was at the event on the 30th, he did in fact pick me up a UF4 there, but I have not smoked it yet. I will probably smoke it this weekend if I can get it from him (fingers crossed), will report back once I do - Mo


----------

